# Any church planters in the house?



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been wondering are any members of the PB engaged in church planting currently? Any veterans? Anyone planning a plant or training to plant a church?

If so use this thread to introduce yourself.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been the church planter/pastor of the Oceanside United Reformed Church since we began as a Bible study in February 2000 and since we began having services in June 2000.


----------



## PMBrooks (Aug 23, 2009)

I am embarking on our third church plant. We planted a church near Atlanta and then one in New Orleans. We are about to start a new, multi-ethnic church plant in a city where racism has deep roots. 

We are meeting once a month with a group of about 25 right now. We hope to launch possibly early 2010.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 23, 2009)

We are in our second year of planting the church where I currently serve.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 23, 2009)

I am planning on planting in the future. I would like to work with Mars Hill to plant a campus in Chicago or Cleveland but we shall see.


----------



## Raj (Aug 23, 2009)

I have labored 7 years in Lumbini zone as church planter, four years alone (with local friends) and then three years with my wife and children, and by God's grace 25 people from fresh families (all unbelievers background) were added to our fellwoship. 

Out of these, we discipled two young married men, sent them to a Presbyterian school of theology for two years, they came back, and took charge of the fellowship in Oct- 2006. 

The number of the local worshippers have grown up now by 35 people in the town. And another village fellowship (in a nearby location) has been started, regualar attendance is 20 people. Both fellowships continues and worship God on Saturday (national holiday) and on Wednesday. 

We praise God for using us in Nepal till 2006 as full time church planting missionries. We moved out in Oct 2006 for doing the same work (again main focus on church planting) in North India. For two years (oct/06-2008) I was in a Bible college for sharpening my skills in the Word of God and R. theology. 

Now we are in our own region, where there is no church and no witness in the village after village. We seek your regular prayers for the new church planting work. Also we seek parternership in church planting work, and volunteers to work with us. 

Right now, it is children and youths (again all from unbelieving background) who come to our fellowship, learn in our two small education centers and come on Sundays for fellowships. But we are entering, their families (contacting, interacting with their parents and guardians). 

Thank you that many of you know us and pray for us from and through this board.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 23, 2009)

We are working in SE Asia.


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been involved with three church plants. Our current church particularized this past spring, and we continue to grow.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 23, 2009)

Two and a half years ago, I came up with the idea that we needed an FCoS[C] here, talked to the clerk of Presbytery about it, held some "meet and greets," arranged for a place initially for services, advertised and did interviews, etc., etc. and *et cetera.* We have an evangelist/church planter minister here now with his family; we are very solvent; we are attempting to grow. We are prospering in faith.

Please excuse this post as and/or if it's been posted by the wrong person to identify as a "church planter." I know that *the minister* is the church planter.

Margaret


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 23, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Two and a half years ago, I came up with the idea that we needed an FCoS[C] here, talked to the clerk of Presbytery about it, held some "meet and greets," arranged for a place initially for services, advertised and did interviews, etc., etc. and *et cetera.* We have an evangelist/church planter minister here now with his family; we are very solvent; we are attempting to grow. We are prospering in faith.
> 
> Please excuse this post as and/or if it's been posted by the wrong person to identify as a "church planter." I know that *the minister* is the church planter.
> 
> Margaret



I had the same thought Margaret. I am not the church planter, but I've been right in the middle of it. It takes more than a pastor to plant a church.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Aug 23, 2009)

My wife and I treid to help a PCA church plant but the Pastor did not want to be overt Calvinist. He wanted to "winsome" so we couls "win some" but we lost most. Church folded and he went to the EPC and we went back to our old PCA Church where we are trying to be like the local Evangelical Free church. I have benn in the PCA for about 15 years and never heard a series on TULIP. My Pastor and Elders know that this is the direction I would want the Church to go but feel that it not what most want.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 23, 2009)

My family and I are involved with two other *core* families in a local church plant for the OPC  We are growing!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

My church is.


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 24, 2009)

Spinningplates2 said:


> My wife and I treid to help a PCA church plant but the Pastor did not want to be overt Calvinist. He wanted to "winsome" so we couls "win some" but we lost most. Church folded and he went to the EPC and we went back to our old PCA Church where we are trying to be like the local Evangelical Free church. I have benn in the PCA for about 15 years and never heard a series on TULIP. My Pastor and Elders know that this is the direction I would want the Church to go but feel that it not what most want.



What does your pastor preach? What I have found common in most of the PCA churches I've attended is pastors preaching through books of the Bible. Our pastor is working his way through Genesis right now, and we are going to start in the book of John when he is finished with Genesis. I would think studies on TULIP would be reserved for Sunday school classes.


----------



## A.J. (Aug 24, 2009)

My congregation is a local church plant in Pasig City, The Philippines, Southeast Asia. There are approximately 20 people (5 adult men, 9 adult women, 4 little boys and 2 little girls) in attendance. It has one ordained minister but no co-elders and deacons yet.


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> Spinningplates2 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I treid to help a PCA church plant but the Pastor did not want to be overt Calvinist. He wanted to "winsome" so we couls "win some" but we lost most. Church folded and he went to the EPC and we went back to our old PCA Church where we are trying to be like the local Evangelical Free church. I have benn in the PCA for about 15 years and never heard a series on TULIP. My Pastor and Elders know that this is the direction I would want the Church to go but feel that it not what most want.
> ...



I agree, with a caveat. The doctrines should be clearly taught when they come up in scripture. There should be opportunity to explore most of the doctrines while working through Genesis.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Aug 28, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> What does your pastor preach? What I have found common in most of the PCA churches I've attended is pastors preaching through books of the Bible. Our pastor is working his way through Genesis right now, and we are going to start in the book of John when he is finished with Genesis. I would think studies on TULIP would be reserved for Sunday school classes.



Our Pastor is currently preaching a series on grace. It's wonderful. He has a card printed out with 33 points he calls the treasure rooms of grace. He is going through each one point by point. He kicked the entire thing off in Ephesians. 

I look forward to each segment.


----------

